# Weave yourself a pouch



## Wingshooter

It snowed here today and I got cabin fever pretty fast so I set out to weave a pouch with mason line. I made a jig with nails and a piece of plywood. I only got to shoot it for a few minutes but it shoots fine. It weighs about the same as my leather pouches. It conforms to the marble really well. Something to do when your house bound


----------



## Nico

Thats a nice pouch I have always wanted to weave a pouch myself, maybe when I have some spare time I can learn this technique. Its very nice..


----------



## bbshooter

Interesting. Would you post a picture of your jig along with a "How to" set of instructions?


----------



## PJB21

bbshooter said:


> Interesting. Would you post a picture of your jig along with a "How to" set of instructions?


im also intrigued about making one of these, instructions would be great =)

oh and on a side nice that is a very nice catty and i like the bands, what are they?


----------



## Wingshooter

PJB21 said:


> Interesting. Would you post a picture of your jig along with a "How to" set of instructions?


im also intrigued about making one of these, instructions would be great =)oh and on a side nice that is a very nice catty and i like the bands, what are they?
[/quote]
I will take some time tomorrow and get a picture of the jig and write out a few instructions. This one is a little rough I want to refine it a bit. the bands are latex and the slingshot is one of the split handle ones I made this one is made from fir.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Another great idea coming from you Roger.....these scrap wood laminates and pouches make for a really neat combination of slingshot, there is just something about your frames that draw me in. Like they are from a whole other dimension, and there is nothing like them.

Maybe some day I'll give this a go......Keep it up and keep sharing, I'm loving your work.









Cheers - John


----------



## Wingshooter

Here are the pictures of the jig and a pouch I made this morning. The end nails are 3 1/2 inches apart. The small nails are 2 1/2 inches apart and 1 inch wide. You could make this any size you want. On this one I used 2 strings 1 for the main body and one for the weaving.You can weave the whole thing with 1 string so you end up with one knot. The string is taped to a brass rod that has had one side ground flat. Then I just use masking tape to hold the string. 
I made this pouch for 5/8 inch paintballs. It is 1 1/8 wide.


----------



## frogman

would there be a problem with the nylon stretching?


----------



## Wingshooter

frogman said:


> would there be a problem with the nylon stretching?


There are ten strands looped thru the rubber I don't think strech would ever be a problem. I want to make one using artifisal sinew.


----------



## Devoman

Very cool thanks!


----------



## bbshooter

Thanks Wingshooter. Your pictures are great and the process self explanitory. I saved your pictures to a folder in my Pictures file. This will be something to do on a dark and dreary day when thoughts of slingshoting will be a welcome distraction.


----------



## Flatband

NIce work Roger! That pouch looks similar to one that Ed from South Africa made me awhile back. They are big at weaving pouches in Africa. Looks like you're a natural Bud! They last quite well too!








Flatband


----------



## GreyOwl

Thanks for sharing the idea and tuto. Cool to do it on these long winter evenings!


----------



## PJB21

thanks for posting the images, look relatively simple, however what is that tool your using? like a hollow split needle, im guessing its a weaving tool, but where could i find one/is it really needed/what could one use instead? certainly a nice idea and could be fun to try out. how important is the thread you use eg could i use twine or packaging string or leather thonging etc


----------



## Wingshooter

PJB21 said:


> thanks for posting the images, look relatively simple, however what is that tool your using? like a hollow split needle, im guessing its a weaving tool, but where could i find one/is it really needed/what could one use instead? certainly a nice idea and could be fun to try out. how important is the thread you use eg could i use twine or packaging string or leather thonging etc


The tool is a tapered piece of brass rod ground flat on one side and the string is just taped to it. I think you can use about anything i just finished one out of crochet thread that only weighs 12 grains. It is to late to shoot it tonight so I have to wate until tomorrow to try it out.


----------



## Wingshooter

Flatband said:


> NIce work Roger! That pouch looks similar to one that Ed from South Africa made me awhile back. They are big at weaving pouches in Africa. Looks like you're a natural Bud! They last quite well too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flatband


Flatband what do they use for string?


----------



## Niagara

I would like to try this and dip this or spray this with a rubbery paint or glue to make it hold shape. The only drawback is added weight.


----------



## Flatband

Hi Wing, looks like it's butchers Cotton string or something very similar.Tight weave too. I think I have a picture:



Click on the image to enlarge it a little Bud. Serious pouch!! Flatband


----------



## boyntonstu

Great job!

Better than I did on my first try.

Have you weighed it?

Hint: WalMart sells plastic children sewing needles with large eyes, that are perfect for weaving pouches.

Here is another way to do it: on a cardboard loom.

(Nails are better)

-ByYj5G4-Hc[/MEDIA]][url="[MEDIA=youtube]-ByYj5G4-Hc[/MEDIA]"]My link
[/url]


----------



## Wingshooter

Flatband said:


> Hi Wing, looks like it's butchers Cotton string or something very similar.Tight weave too. I think I have a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the image to enlarge it a little Bud. Serious pouch!! Flatband


Thanks Flatband I see he served the end loop I was going to do that but ran out of serving thread. I am going to try one out of that braided spider wire it is tuff stuff.


----------



## Wingshooter

boyntonstu said:


> Great job!
> 
> Better than I did on my first try.
> 
> Have you weighed it?
> 
> Hint: WalMart sells plastic children sewing needles with large eyes, that are perfect for weaving pouches.
> 
> Here is another way to do it: on a cardboard loom.
> 
> (Nails are better)
> 
> -ByYj5G4-Hc[/MEDIA]][url="[MEDIA=youtube]-ByYj5G4-Hc[/MEDIA]"]My link
> [/url]


Thank You sir I am headed to Wall Mart this morning and one of those needles is on my list. A hint if you try the nail and board way is the two end nails need to be replaced with two nails on each end spread apart so when you whip the loop it pulls closer to the outside of the pouch. 
The one I made last night is light (crochet thread) and surprisingly strong but the loops are pulling about a third of the way in from each side. Oh well win some lose some. I am on the search for some supper light super strong thread.


----------



## bbshooter

Wingshooter said:


> Great job!
> 
> Better than I did on my first try.
> 
> Have you weighed it?
> 
> Hint: WalMart sells plastic children sewing needles with large eyes, that are perfect for weaving pouches.
> 
> Here is another way to do it: on a cardboard loom.
> 
> (Nails are better)
> 
> My link
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-ByYj5G4-Hc


Thank You sir I am headed to Wall Mart this morning and one of those needles is on my list. A hint if you try the nail and board way is the two end nails need to be replaced with two nails on each end spread apart so when you whip the loop it pulls closer to the outside of the pouch. 
The one I made last night is light (crochet thread) and surprisingly strong but the loops are pulling about a third of the way in from each side. Oh well win some lose some. I am on the search for some supper light super strong thread.








[/quote]

I have found string in three different places in WalMart. The crochet/knitting section, also in the section where they sell short pieces of rope/chains for tie downs/clothes lines, and finally in the fishing section they have a heavier string for trot line fishing.

I wonder...If you make your pouch longer and wider and you tied a couple of shoe laces (24 - 36 inches long) on instead of rubber, would you have a sling?


----------



## subtle

bbshooter said:


> I wonder...If you make your pouch longer and wider and you tied a couple of shoe laces (24 - 36 inches long) on instead of rubber, would you have a sling?


----------



## The Gopher

great job, that is really cool.

I think artificial sinew would stretch a lot more than masons line though. I've used artificial sinew for making bowstrings and i can attest that it streches a lot under stress. It will eventually settle down and no longer stretch but it takes quite a few shots. There are no-stretch bow string materials called Fast-flight. You could also use a really heavy no-strecth braided fishing line like spider-wire of fireline. i think these would work quite well. The fishing line would be a lot easier to find locally than bowstring material.


----------



## huey224

i just finished my first weaved pouch.
thank you wingshooter for this topic!


----------



## landus94

boyntonstu said:


> Great job!
> 
> Better than I did on my first try.
> 
> Have you weighed it?
> 
> Hint: WalMart sells plastic children sewing needles with large eyes, that are perfect for weaving pouches.
> 
> Here is another way to do it: on a cardboard loom.
> 
> (Nails are better)
> 
> My link
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-ByYj5G4-Hc


I don't understand one thing: When the orange thread is over how did you tie it? Is it normal knot or something else? Or maybe you tied the end of orange and the start of next thread?


----------



## skinny01010

Nice looking pouch you got there. May I ask, is there any substitute to mason line you used? Because it will be difficult for me to get it locally


----------



## Wingshooter

The picture is the jig I use with the measurments on it. I cut the heads of off the nails and ground them smooth then set them in place. I tie one end to a nail then wrap the cord thru the nails and start weaving. One thing you need to do is keep the weave tight. I have tried all kinds of material spider wire,fishing line. mason line, I even used crochet yarn wich turned out to be one of the better pouches. The problem with it is that it frays it is just to soft. All the synthetic lines have a memory if you pinch down in front of the ball they want to stay closed. If you grip on the ball itself they work pretty good. After seeing Flatbands post about the pouches from South Africa I used a cotton string that I waxed before weaving and it turned out to be the best overall in my opinion. I even made on out of sewing thread that was as light as a feather and it shot all day. It never broke but I was afraid it would. Every time I run across a piece of string I wonder if it will make a pouch.

2/27/111 This morning I made a couple of pouches out of archery string serving it is made by Brownell and is black nylon. It feels softer than the other nylons I have been useing. It is now my favorite material. Strong and shapes to the ball but does not try to stay closed like the spider wire. I will shoot this stuff for a week or two and let you know how it holds up.


----------



## gaara4sand

is cotton twine good enough for the woven pouch?


----------



## Wingshooter

gaara4sand said:


> is cotton twine good enough for the woven pouch?


Yes you can make a good pouch from cotton. I use a small amount of bow string wax on it before I weave it. I have been looking for buthchers string but haven't found any yet.


----------



## gaara4sand

but,wingshooter how do you tie off the weaving string when your done?


----------



## Wingshooter

I tie a series of half hitches across the pouch at the end after weaving. This holds the strings in place. On the last thread I tie a double half hitch and if it is nylon, rayon type I cut it within an eighth and burn the end to the knot and mash it while still hot this will hold the knot. On cotton I use a drop of fletch tite glue on the knot.


----------



## gaara4sand

thanks


----------



## stej

Do you still use the weaved pouch or did you find any problems and stopped using it?

Sorry for this zombie topic to come up, but I would like to know the experience..


----------



## jazz

Hi Wingshooter, thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## Viper010

stej said:


> Do you still use the weaved pouch or did you find any problems and stopped using it?
> Sorry for this zombie topic to come up, but I would like to know the experience..


hey stej! thanks for waking the zombie buddy, i found it very interesting.

cheers, remco


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Awesome. Will have to try this one day.


----------



## stej

Viper010 said:


> stej said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still use the weaved pouch or did you find any problems and stopped using it?
> Sorry for this zombie topic to come up, but I would like to know the experience..
> 
> 
> 
> hey stej! thanks for waking the zombie buddy, i found it very interesting.
> 
> cheers, remco
Click to expand...

Found it interesting as well, that's why I asked.

I also heard somewhere that some pouches (not from leather) cause the ammo return back, which is scary. If this sometimes happens with weaved pouch, then it could be good to know


----------



## crypter27

Theres an easier way! I have 2 topics called handmade slingshot pouches 1-2.


----------



## codeddxv

hey how do you wrap the rope on the nails? thx


----------



## sandynoobhead

I think I have finally found a solution to my bands ripping, however, I still don't quite understand the method, would it be possible for you to make a video tutorial?? sorry and many thanks...


----------



## crypter27

There is another solution ,how I make my pouches! I use nylon straps with both ends burnt off and I stitch polypropylene chord onto both sides of the pouch and poly chord is much stronger then para-chord.





  








IMG 0438




__
crypter27


__
Dec 20, 2014


----------



## Sharker

I must try it my self


----------



## crypter27

awesome


----------

